# Xbox One Controller wird erkannt, aber nicht genutzt



## RobinNyan (28. März 2015)

Guten Abend/Morgen/Tag, wann auch immer ihr das lest 

Ich hab ein kleines Problemchen, und zwar nutze ich seit laaaanger zeit den xbox one controller am PC, entsprechende offizielle Treiber installiert, und nun kommt es desöfteren vor dass manche Spiele diesen Controller zwar erkennen (und auch entsprechende buttons anzeigen) aber ihn nicht nutzen, sprich wenn ich am Controller was drücke, passiert nichts. Im Geräte Fenster hab ich bereits geguckt, alle Knöpfe und Achsen funktionieren und das betrifft bisher auch nur wenige Spiele (Just Cause 2, Mirror's Edge) doch ich befürchte dass noch ein paar dazu kommen :/ wisst ihr vielleicht was da los ist?

hab meinen PC übrigens vorgestern mit Windows 7 (wegen dem baldigen gratis update auf 10) neu aufgesetzt, sprich alles neu darauf.

meine Hardware
i7 4790k @ 3,9 ghz unterclockt
GTX 970
AsRock Z87 Extreme 3
8 GB 1330er Ram
700 Watt billonetzteil
und halt Win7 home Premium 64 bit

#edit bisherige Spiele bei denen das Problem auftritt:
Saints Row 4
Mirror's Edge
Just Cause 2


----------



## Stryke7 (28. März 2015)

Blöde Frage, aber hast du im Spiel bei der Steuerung auf den Controller umgestellt?   Manchmal muss man das Eingabegerät explizit auswählen ...


----------



## yingtao (28. März 2015)

Wie gesagt wurde nochmals gucken ob als Eingabegerät im Spiel auch auf den Controller umgestellt wurde ansonsten kann es sein dass das Spiel den Controller nicht richtig erkennt. Standardmäßig will der Controller Xinput Befehle haben aber wenn der vom Spiel nicht richtig erkannt wird (das Problem gab es z.B. damals mit dem Logitech F310 wo man umschalten kann), sendet das Spiel Direct Input Befehle die der Controller zwar theoretisch kann (das ist was man im Treiber testen kann) aber meines Wissen in keinem Spiel funktioniert. Sprich wenn das Spiel Direct Input Befehle sendet wird zwar alles für den Controller angezeigt aber der Controller macht nichts. Beim Logitech F310 wo es einen kleinen Schalter zum umschalten zwischen Direct Input und Xinput gibt brauchte es auch erst einen neuen Treiber bis Xinput in allen Spielen richtig erkannt wurde.

Vielleicht mal ein Supportticket an Microsoft schreiben. Später dieses Jahr soll ja auch endlich der Wireless Adapter für das Xbox One Gamepad kommen und dann gibt es sicherlich auch neue Treiber.


----------



## RobinNyan (28. März 2015)

die genannten Games stellen das ja automatisch fest, es geht ja nichtmal das "drücken sie eine Taste" am anfang eines Spiels.
 jetzt geht Shadow of Mordor auch nicht, ich befürchte es liegt am Steam In-Home Streaming (ich streame immer vom PC zum Tablet) und Steam nutzt dabei ja (nehme ich an) einen virtuellen Controller um die Befehle entgegenzunehmen am host-pc, hab deshalb schon das ganze bei Steam als bug gemeldet :/ schade dass ich bis das behoben ist kein Mordor mehr spielen kann..

#edit need for speed hot pursuit geht jetzt auch nicht mehr...


----------



## RobinNyan (1. April 2015)

Steam support meldet sich natürlich nicht...


----------



## RobinNyan (3. April 2015)

Steam sagt das wäre Schuld der entwickler  ich hab mich jetzt bei denen mal gemeldet, ich wette das basiert ab jetzt auf gegenseitigkeit  :/


----------



## Stryke7 (3. April 2015)

Steam selbst hat damit jedenfalls nichts zu tun.  Bist du denn sicher, dass der Controller richtig funktioniert?


----------



## RobinNyan (3. April 2015)

Jap, funktioniert in den meistn anderen Spielen auch. Also Grid autosport, die Assassin's Creeds, Watch_Dogs, Need for Speed usw.


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

PC HELP - Xbox ONE Controller support : shadowofmordor

Wired Xbox 360 controller not responding : shadowofmordor nobody knows..

hab auch schon gegooglet, 

https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20150117141353AAxOu83

xbox one controller not working on pc - Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Wikia

Controller doesn't work :: Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor Allgemeine Diskussionen

nobody knows. :/


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2015)

Also benutzt du den Controller am Client und das Spiel läuft auf dem großen PC? Dann ist es normal dass manche Spiele nicht gehen. Das liegt daran dass manche die Eingabe an den APIs vorbei auslesen und Steam die Hardware direkt nicht nachbildet sondern nur XInput und DirectInput Befehle weitergibt.
Ich hatte das Problem z.B. mit FFXIII. Dort hab ich mir dann beholfen indem ich die Tastatursteuerung mit JoyToKey auf den Controller gelegt habe. Ist aber natürlich nur in Spielen eine Option wo man nicht unbedingt analoge Eingaben braucht.


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

nein seitdem ich inhome streaming genutzt hab geht es nicht, mein controller ist jetzt am pc, das spiel erkennt ihn aber nimmt die befehle nicht entgegen (so sehe ich das zumindest). Die links die ich dazu geschrieben hab beschreiben sehr gut mein Problem


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2015)

Dann nehm doch mal den Haken für inHomeStreaming raus. Es könnte natürlich sein dass Steam sonst einen primären virtuellen Controller meldet und besagte Spiele immer nur auf den ersten Controller hören.


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

bereits probiert, nicht geklappt. Hatte die selbe Idee auch schon.


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

okay die meisten Games erkennen selbst wenn ich den controller entfernt hab dennoch einen Controller (In den Menüs wird ein controller layout gezeigt), sprich entweder ich hab ausversehen irgendwann ein programm installiert das nen Controller simuliert oder der Steam Controller (Valve Virtual Controller, wie manche Spiele ihn bei den optionen betiteln) bleibt aktiv nachdem man aufgehört hat zu streamen.

Sonic und Sega All Stars Racing (hab den Titel gewählt weil man dort in den Optionen den namen des geräts sehen kann) findet einen Controller namens "1", den ich im Geräte Manager aber nicht finden kann..

#edit hab mal ein paar screenshots von meinem device manager gemacht und zusammen geschnitten, vielleicht seht ihr was verdächtiges?


----------



## Olstyle (4. April 2015)

Die Sondertasten von deinen anderen Eingabegeräten könnten auch fälschlicherweise als Gamepad erkannt werden.
Hast du denn unter Systemsteuerung>Gamercontrollereinstellungen> Erweitert den XB One Controller als Bevorzugtes Gerät gesetzt? bzw. werden da mehr als ein Gerät aufgeführt?


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

das hier sollte die meisten fragen beantworten


----------



## Shona (4. April 2015)

Darf ich mal fragen wie du den Controllen anschließt?


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

USB, ganz normal


----------



## Shona (4. April 2015)

RobinNyan schrieb:


> USB, ganz normal


Ich frage deshalb weil viele denken das es auch wireless funtkioniert, was aber nicht geht 

Hast du den Treiber irgendwo runtergeladen oder wurde er automatisch installiert?

Versuch mal diesen Emulator: https://code.google.com/p/x360ce/
Es ist nämlich möglich das die Spiele diesbezüglich geupdatet werden müssen, also das der Xbox One Controller richtig funktioniert.


----------



## RobinNyan (4. April 2015)

der wird leider immernoch nicht automatisch installiert  und der xbone controller ging ja vorher, ging dann plötzlich nicht mehr, liest keiner was ich hier schreibe?


----------



## RobinNyan (5. April 2015)

Okaay durch aktuelle erkenntnisse könnte ich die Frage auch anders stellen:

"Wenn ich meinen Controller ausgestöpselt hab, wird tzdm von jedem spiel ein Controller erkannt. Was soll ich tun?" 

das könnte mir gerade eher helfen, jetzt wo ich ein wenig mehr rausgefunden hab


----------



## RobinNyan (6. April 2015)

Ich hab die Lösung  zumindest klappte es danach bei mir wieder. habs in nem Bild zusammengefasst, für alle die das in 3 jahren bei Google finden und auch so verzweifeln wie ich


----------

